
The start-up chronicles: Learning to listen to unpleasant truths - transburgh
http://entrepreneur.venturebeat.com/2009/12/10/the-start-up-chronicles-learning-to-listen-to-unpleasant-truths/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Venturebeat+%28VentureBeat%29
======
dennykmiu
My own experience is that entrepreneurship is a character flaw.
Entrepreneurship is not something that can be rationalized and easily
explained away. Entrepreneurship is a deep desire to create and destroy at the
same time. It requires simultaneous distain for authorities and respect for
past artisans. In fact, if I thought there was a cure, I would have taken the
blue pill. Therefore if one could accept entrepreneurship as what it really
is, then there is a much less immediate need for acceptance and validation
(except in the marketplace). The end result is that entrepreneurs would have a
very different perspective on listening to unpleasant truth, that rejection is
not an undesirable and unavoidable side product, but in fact part of the
journey.

------
johnl
It all else fails he can always ask the customer. Just phone the sucker up and
start a discussion instead of guessing what they want.

------
Mz
Bill Gates has said something like "Your unhappiest customers are your best
sources of learning."

